# What's Your Opinion on Bread Making Machines



## Hurling Fan (16 Sep 2009)

Hi, just wondering what's people's opinions on bread making machines.  Am considering purchasing one as we go through a lot of bread in this house (6 people) and really not very happy about the amount of salt in shop bought bread.  Have great intentions to bake bread more but in all honesty don't get around to it much.  So want to know do people really use them or are they just left there, do they take up much room and can any kind of bread be made in it and how long does it take to prepare the bread.  Also any idea of running costs - from my limited knowledge they seem to take a long time to run.

Thanks.


----------



## Darthvadar (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

I have one, and I think it's fantastic!....

I've a nut allergy, so getting nice breads I can eat is difficult, and as my mum's in kidney failure, I have a concern about salt too....

Mine is about Two feet by eighteen inches, by about fifteen inches high...

Yes any kind of bread can be made... Use strong flour from the supermarket... Takes about 2 hrs to do the business!.. I've never noticed any difference in my power bill... 

The timer option is great..... I load it up with the ingredients at night, set the timer, and I awake to a loaf of fresh, hot bread!....


----------



## Caveat (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

Not sure of the exact difference but there is a similar device which works more or less like a 'slow cooker' - I think Argos have them - and you can cook all sorts of meals - soups, casseroles, roasts etc as well as making bread. 

Might be a more versatile option that's all - we're going to get one of these.


----------



## Neadyk (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

We got one last Christmas and love it.  Many people love having fresh warm bread when they come over to us.  It is gone in no time.  Good idea to let it bake overnight and the manual for ours had plenty of different recipes.


----------



## olddog (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

We use ours 'all the time' ( I believe that total purchase of bread since getting machine 2 years ago has been one baguette.

Have a search around

 [broken link removed]

Panasonic are the best

Supplies ( yeast , hard flour, rye flour, spelt flour etc ) are easier to find in N.I than in The South


----------



## Neadyk (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

+1 Panasonic are the best.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*

I had a Panasonic for a few years and was happy with the bread, however I upgraded to a different make last year as the Panasonic could only take up to 500 g of flour. My new machine can take up to 1080 g which means you don't have to bake so often.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Sep 2009)

This key post is dated but the general advice might help.

The reviews on the  site might help (under the yellow stars)


----------



## bmm (17 Sep 2009)

When you work out the amount of electricity they use it is far cheaper to buy bread in the shops. Bread makers are for rich people.


----------



## Padraigb (17 Sep 2009)

One of my better kitchen investments. I also recommend Panasonic. Had a Morphy-Richards, which broke after a lot of use (no complaints, fair wear and tear), then a Breville, which disappointed me (I ended up using it as a dough mixer/prover). The Panasonic pleases me greatly.


----------



## olddog (18 Sep 2009)

bmm said:


> When you work out the amount of electricity they use it is far cheaper to buy bread in the shops. Bread makers are for rich people.



If you prefer mass produced bread then thats fine by me but please dont post twaddle. 

My Panny uses slightly less than 1 kWhr to produce a loaf. It runs at night ( & night rate ) so that the loaf is ready in the morning. Total cost of 'leccy per loaf circa 10c


----------



## bubbles (19 Sep 2009)

I have a Russell Hobbs. I've had it for about 5 years. I used it about 50 times the first year I had it.... 25 the second year... and the trend continued. Now it pretty much gathers dust in my kitchen cupboard. This thread has inspired me to dust it down and bake some bread!


----------



## bmm (19 Sep 2009)

olddog said:


> ... thats fine by me but please dont post twaddle.


 
Just to prove the point i made about the expense of the electricity. If you click the link to the panasonic manual below it says it takes between 3 and 6 hours to make and bake the bread. 5 hours if you want whole wheat bread. (Rest, knead, Rise, Bake are the functions of a Breadmaker) see page 4 of the manual below.(bit slow opening this link so be patient)



It's not fair to talk about nightsaver electricity because you also pay a service charge every 2 months (approx.25 euro) so you have to factor this into the cost. Electricity costs about 20c a kwh including vat normally,(20cent x 5hours x 1000watt breadmaker) so that's 1 euro of electricty.

*1 euro per loaf in electricity* and that's before you buy wheat and other ingredients.

If you use the breakmaker for baking only, then just put it in the oven after your roast on a Sunday. You don't need to buy a breakmaker.

I'm not sure what "twaddle" means as i'm not rich and posh


----------



## olddog (19 Sep 2009)

bmm said:


> Just to prove the point i made about the expense of the electricity. If you click the link to the panasonic manual below it says it takes between 3 and 6 hours to make and bake the bread. 5 hours if you want whole wheat bread. (Rest, knead, Rise, Bake are the functions of a Breadmaker) see page 4 of the manual below.(bit slow opening this link so be patient)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear BMM,

Most of the time a breadmaker is operating it is either kneading or rising. Both operations use very little energy. Baking is the time that significant energy is used. As I posted above, my Panny uses in all just under one kWhr to produce a loaf.

I dont understand what you mean when you say 'It's not fair to talk about nightsaver electricity'. 

Whats not fair about having a day/night meter ?

Well over half of the electricity that we use is night rate. In this context the night rate 'service charge' is insignificant.

Regards

Olddog

P.S. What supplier do you use that charges 20c/kWhr ?


----------



## mcaul (19 Sep 2009)

another suggestion is to make wholemeal loaves with added nuts,  seeds & treacle.

Exceptionally healthy & gorgeous and can be thrown into the oven whenever its on for other things. After a couple of weeks doing this, you'll rarely buy "white" bread again.

takes less than 3 minutes to mix the dough.


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: What's Your Opinion on Break Making Machines*



Caveat said:


> Not sure of the exact difference but there is a similar device which works more or less like a 'slow cooker' - I think Argos have them - and you can cook all sorts of meals - soups, casseroles, roasts etc as well as making bread.
> 
> Might be a more versatile option that's all - we're going to get one of these.



Does anyone know about this thing I'm talking about?

It may negate the ESB cost aspect if this more or less becomes your 'cooker' anyway.


----------



## helllohello (19 Sep 2009)

is it a slow cooker that you are talking about?
i have one and it is brillent. sunday roast goes in at 10 or 11pm on sat night and ready by 12 next day. i use it at least 3 times a week - i work fulltime so if i put a stew in at 8am it is ready at 5pm - same with a chicken, ham, lamb etc.


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2009)

No, not exactly a slow cooker - but it kind of works like one.

It comes with loads of recipe suggestions but the main thing is, in the context of this thread, is that it is suitable for breadmaking too - I'll check with Mrs Caveat tomorrow and post details.

(She's asleep now, and not farting about drinking beer and posting on forums like me )


----------



## Hurling Fan (20 Sep 2009)

OK I'm convinced so going to purchase one and from recommendations here it's going to be a Panasonic.  Anyone recommend where I could get one on line?

Regarding the cost debate firstly my main reason for a bread machine is health reasons, not cost funny enough - not happy about the additives in the shop bought stuff - particularly the salt - but has anyone else had the experience of finding some sliced pan in the cupboard that is out of date and its still soft to the touch but there is blue mould on it!  Just doesn't seem right and there must be a lorry load of additives in it as well.

Secondly I don't think shop bread is dirt cheap considering it is mass produced and probably doesn't use the highest quality ingredients.  €1.59 for a well known sliced pan!  €1.49 for a baguette.  Would hope I could make a loaf in the machine for that price but will have to investigate it a bit more.  I know it can be bought cheaper in Lidl or Aldi and I am a great fan of both (do the vast majority of my shopping there) but don't find the bread to be of great quality.  Also I am hoping it will save me time i.e. going to the shop to buy the bread, which can be a pain especially with little ones in tow.  Now the plan is to whizz past those shops and go home and load up the bread machine!!


----------



## BLOB (20 Sep 2009)

Good luck with the bread-maker - I got one in november and lots of friends have followed suit.  My mam paid alot for a panasonic but I got mine in lidl and it is just as good. it was only 39.99 - it came up about two weeks ago and will come around in about 3 months again....... it also has a recipe book that is really really good.
I, like you, make my own bread for health reasons - all those e's and additives scare me!!!  However, if you have a routine of a certain time each day to put on the breadmaker you will never be ''stuck'' - 
happy breadmaking !!


----------



## Paulsgirl (20 Sep 2009)

I have a Panasonic and love it.  I'd suggest buying a model with a nut dispenser as this will automatically drop your nuts/fruit in during the process.


----------



## olddog (21 Sep 2009)

Hurling Fan said:


> ............ Regarding the cost debate firstly my main reason for a bread machine is health reasons, not cost funny enough - not happy about the additives in the shop bought stuff - particularly the salt - but has anyone else had the experience of finding some sliced pan in the cupboard that is out of date and its still soft to the touch but there is blue mould on it!  Just doesn't seem right and there must be a lorry load of additives in it as well.............



Hmmm...... 

I was inclined to be leaning you direction when we got ours.
In fact there is much more to it then this, a lot more options, more freedom to 'brew your own mix'.

Over time I have reluctantly, had to learn to avoid cheap supplies. For example Tesco branded 'stong white flour' just does not do the job ( but it is - as Mr Kipling might say - exceedingly cheap ).

We now seem to use nearly all Doves Farm product ( www.dovesfarm.co.uk ) which never seems to be the lowest cost ( Sainsbury & Tesco in N.I. generally have good stocks ) but always seem to produce the right result.

With regard to bargin Pannys keep an eye on the motley fool board ( link posted a while ago ) - from time to time amazon have them on special offer.  

In common with Blob, I too have heard good reports of the Lidl product - Its a pity that they dont sell yeast or stong flour over here


----------



## bonniecat (22 Sep 2009)

Bought very cheap breadmaker in Lidl last xmas - have used a few times, makes nice bread. But honestly it is as easy to make it yourself as to drag out the breadmaker. All you need is a few supplies, a few minutes to mix, strong hands to knead (very good workout!!) and imagination to add nice extras like olives, nuts, choc chips etc. Nothing nicer than fresh bread and it is easy to make speciality breads or special diet breads.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (22 Sep 2009)

olddog said:


> Dear BMM,
> 
> Most of the time a breadmaker is operating it is either kneading or rising. Both operations use very little energy. Baking is the time that significant energy is used. As I posted above, my Panny uses in all just under one kWhr to produce a loaf.
> 
> ...



I measured the electricity my bread maker uses for the type of bread I always make: 0.67 kWh (0.13 kWh of this is used for preheating and kneading).

Result: 1525 g of whole-wheat bread


----------



## olddog (11 Nov 2009)

I see that Lidl have included their breadmaker in the 'specials' starting next thursday

£29.99 in N.I. , not certain what ROI price will be


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Nov 2009)

€39.99 according to their email, not exactly a great exchange rate used with the different VAT rates i'd have thought it should be closer to €35.99


----------



## D2WW (11 Nov 2009)

Paulsgirl said:


> I have a Panasonic and love it. I'd suggest buying a model with a nut dispenser as this will automatically drop your nuts/fruit in during the process.


 +1. We have the same model for nearly two years and still used all the time. The other big advantage we found is that before milk and bread were always the things we ran out off most regularly, now it's just milk. So, that's all a lot of saved trips to the shops over the last two years.


----------



## canicemcavoy (11 Nov 2009)

We're on a low-carb diet these days so haven't been using our machine as much as usual, but they are worth it. It's great just making up your own recipes for bread, such as chucking some olives and sundried tomatoes in.


----------



## moloney2 (12 Nov 2009)

Any one have any idea what the gluten-free bread is like from the lidl breadmaker?? Husband just arrived home with one and am curious about this program as need to be wheatfree in my baking.
Best wishes
moloney2


----------



## gooner (12 Nov 2009)

The wife got the one in Lidl Today.I think it's a silvercrest product according to the ad. Already have some of their mixes, so will post here how it goes for us with the mix an hopefully try a recipe also.Anyone got a good one for nice plain white bread that is like the shop ones,but of course better if you know what I mean!!


----------



## gooner (13 Nov 2009)

How did you get on Moloney2?

We got one too.I have no experience of breadmakers.It's a Silvercrest and on the box it states that it is suitable for Lidl bread mixes.It even has a page on the bread mixes,but only tells you the mix to use and the finished bread weight.It doesn't tell you what baking or browning/crust setting to use.I set it at basic and dark browning,as it said to use dark on the bread mix.The crust turned out too hard,but the bread was nice.Guess I need to tinker with the browning setting.It seems to be pretty well build and has a reorder sheet for the baking tin and dough paddles,which you send to an Irish address.3 year warranty,so that should keep things right.If I get 3 years for €40 then I will be happy.

I would like to try a recipe from scratch for white sandwich type bread (the type the kids will eat).Does anyone have a nice tasty recipe for a breadmaker that works well?


----------



## olddog (13 Nov 2009)

Please dont judge you breadmaker from the result of a Lidl breadmix. Many of these breadmixes are very unpleasant

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=88791&highlight=lidl+breadmixes

All you need for your bread maker to make bread is yeast ( dried or live ), *strong* flour ( white, brown, rye, spelt or what ever you fancy ), butter ( or veg oil ), water ( or sometimes milk ) and a little salt.

Also the proportions of flour to liquid ( water / milk ) are critical. If you dont have one, buy a precision ( +/- 1 gm ) scales. - I got a -Lidl - one for under E15.

I presume the breadmaker comes with a recipe book. If it does not, Panasonic have a downloadable one for theirs that will give you some ideas.


----------



## gooner (13 Nov 2009)

olddog said:


> Please dont judge you breadmaker from the result of a Lidl breadmix. Many of these breadmixes are very unpleasant
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=88791&highlight=lidl+breadmixes
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that.I used the Lidl one to test out the bread maker.I have made their mixes a few times in the oven and I agree that some are not all that great, but some are quite nice.I can't remember which ones of hand,as the packs used to be in German,but now they are in English.There is a recipe book with it,so will give that a bash.Do you have a white (sandwich) recipe that you use that works really well,something the kids would like.I want to convert them from the white sliced shop bread.Maybe you could post a link.Many thanks.


----------



## olddog (13 Nov 2009)

gooner said:


> ..........I want to convert them from the white sliced shop bread.Maybe you could post a link........



I dont do white myself so no help to you. A google search will pull up lots of suggestions.

Here is a Panasonic link :

[broken link removed]


----------



## LouisCribben (13 Nov 2009)

I got the lidl silvercrest model a year ago.
I haven't bought a single loaf of bread since.

It takes no time to mix the ingrediants (about 30 seconds for me to mix 500 grams of flour, 5g salt, 30g olive oil, 320ml water, and 7 grams of yeast, press the on button.

My machine has made about 150 breads so far, works well, good results.

Someone said to use "strong bread flour".
I found out recently that plain flour produces great results too.
Plain flour is about 1/3 the price as strong flour. It's got a bit less gluten, but it rises just as well. 

Another tip, for people who are really hard up.
You don't need a full 7 gram pack of yeast.

You can make a 7 gram pack of yeast last for 2 or 3 loaves by the following technique (if you are not in a hurry)

Put 2 grams of yeast into the machine instead of 7 (along with all the other ingredients).
Turn on the machine for about 2 minutes (allowing a little mixing to happen).
Turn off the machine.
Turn on the machine again and program the bread to finish 8 hours later.

This gives the 2 grams of yeast time to multiply, in a similar manner to sourdough, the resulting bread will taste a bit better too. As yeast likes warm conditions, start with hot water.

A lot of people were talking about the energy costs in making a loaf. Bread machines are extremely energy efficient compared to an oven. 
I can make a 500g bread for not much more than 1/2 a kilowatt, around 10 cents.


----------



## olddog (13 Nov 2009)

LouisCribben said:


> ................
> Someone said to use "strong bread flour".
> I found out recently that plain flour produces great results too. .



Doesnt work for me but then I'm tricking around with rye flour and stuff so it might matter a bit more. (BTW IIRC strong white flour in N.I. is circa £0.70 - £1.30 for a 1.5kg bag )



LouisCribben said:


> ................ Another tip, for people who are really hard up.
> You don't need a full 7 gram pack of yeast...... .



If you find yourself in N.I. yeast is sold in packets / tins of 100+ gm for around a pound - one lasts several months if stored in the fridge. Also some bakeries will sell live yeast on polite request

Regards

( crusty ) Olddog


----------



## moloney2 (14 Nov 2009)

Just got a taste of the glutenfree bread from the lidl breadmaker and I love it!! Just like a good homemade brown bread, moist on the inside and crusty on the outside. I used organic wholegrain spelt flour from doves farm, olive oil, soy milk and sunflower seeds and just followed the recipe that came with the breadmaker. I cannot wait to get the white spelt flour and try the other bread recipes as well as pretzels!!!The machine was trouble free and easy to clean.
Best wishes
moloney2


----------



## olddog (16 Nov 2009)

moloney2 said:


> Just got a taste of the glutenfree bread from the lidl breadmaker and I love it!! Just like a good homemade brown bread, moist on the inside and crusty on the outside. I used organic wholegrain spelt flour from doves farm, olive oil, soy milk and sunflower seeds and just followed the recipe that came with the breadmaker. I cannot wait to get the white spelt flour and try the other bread recipes as well as pretzels!!!The machine was trouble free and easy to clean.
> Best wishes
> moloney2



Well done,

I'm about to set up a mixture of white, brown, spelt and rye with some caraway & molasses to run tonight.

Where do you buy white spelt flour ?

Regards

( crusty ) Olddog


----------



## newirishman (16 Nov 2009)

I bought the cheapest breadmaker I could find in Curry's or something like that, for 29.90 if I remember right.
Using it for making bread, but mainly for making dough (for the home made pizza and pasta) - usually every fortnight, for the last three years. Not a single issue with it. 
Makes perfect bread up to 750gram, has timer and what not. I don't think going for a more expensive brand does make sense.


----------



## moloney2 (17 Nov 2009)

The white spelt flour that I use is from doves farm and once I got it at Tesco and other times from a health food shop. I think as you are in N.I. you might be able to order direct from the company. Would love it if you would pm me with your recipe if it works. I mainly use the white spelt flour for pastry as it makes the best wheatfree pastry- no-one can tell its not made from normal flour. Good luck with the bread and may the yeast be with you!!
best wishes
moloney2


----------



## Nahum (19 Apr 2011)

LouisCribben said:


> I got the lidl silvercrest model a year ago.
> I haven't bought a single loaf of bread since.
> 
> It takes no time to mix the ingrediants (about 30 seconds for me to mix 500 grams of flour, 5g salt, 30g olive oil, 320ml water, and 7 grams of yeast, press the on button.
> ...



Hi Louis,

I saw a Silvercrest breadmaker in Lidl the other day for £35 and was tempted, largely because it makes a big (1.2 Kg) loaf and uses 2 paddles, rather than one.  In the end I kept my money and for the moment I'm sticking with my Kenwood breadmaker, which I think is okay.

Anyway, I saw your post while looking around on the internet for the ultimate white loaf recipe.  What surprised me about your recipe was the absence of sugar.  Nearly every recipe I've ever seen lists sugar or if it doesn't then honey or malt extract are in there.

Is this a mistake, or do you really have no source of carbohydrate/sugar other than the flour itself?

Ian


----------



## christineT (5 Feb 2012)

*Silvercrest breadmaking machine  Lidl*

I have one of these and although I have the manual it is not easy to follow.

Can anyone help.

Also one part of the instructions says to mix the dough yourself in a bowl  then place dough in breadmaker.  Surely the whole idea of a breadmaking machine is for it to do the dough and bake the bread for you.??


----------



## huskerdu (5 Feb 2012)

christineT said:


> I have one of these and although I have the manual it is not easy to follow.
> 
> Can anyone help.
> 
> Also one part of the instructions says to mix the dough yourself in a bowl  then place dough in breadmaker.  Surely the whole idea of a breadmaking machine is for it to do the dough and bake the bread for you.??



In answer to your question, there should be no need to premix the ingredients. 

Always put the liquid in first, and then the dry ingredients and the machine should do the rest. 

You should check out the food and drink section of www.boards.ie

There are loads of threads and lots of information anout using breadmakers and the pros and cons.


----------



## june (5 Feb 2012)

*breadmaker*

Just finishing my toast ( bread from a breadmaker ) and jam when I happened upon this thread. Yum Yum.

I have a panasonic breadmaker for about 2 years. We love it. I put in all the dry ingredients first then the water.

Advantages:
1. Timer for fresh loaf in the morning
2. Leftover bread makes very good breadcrumbs for goujons 
3. No washing up whatsoever.

Disadvantages

Eating yummy toast and jam at this hour of the night!!


----------



## ang1170 (6 Feb 2012)

june said:


> Just finishing my toast ( bread from a breadmaker ) and jam when I happened upon this thread. Yum Yum.
> 
> I have a panasonic breadmaker for about 2 years. We love it. I put in all the dry ingredients first then the water.
> 
> ...


 
I've had a Panasonic bread maker too for a couple of years. I'd recommend it, too - very simple to use (just measure and place ingredients into it, in the right order - two minutes max), very good bread, and very little cleaning to do afterwards.


----------



## Janet (7 Feb 2012)

Glad someone dragged up this thread again as Lidl here (in Germany) are doing the breadmaker on Thursday and for once I'd actually be able to go early in the morning and get one before they're all gone (day off work, yippee!).  I've been hmming and hawing over a bread machine for a while but think it would be worth going for.  I have made bread before but don't really have any decent counter space or table for kneading.  And then it occurred to me that there is a space in the hall that would be a perfect size for a bread machine (and that should stop me just dumping any old stuff there, too).  Also I just opened up my last pot of homemade raspberry jam and can't be anything better than fresh bread for that.


----------



## Janet (7 Feb 2012)

Oooh, and also just read the specifications of the Silvercrest machine from Lidl and they say it can also be used for making jam.  Even better.  Has anyone done that with it?


----------



## june (22 Feb 2012)

I think you would be better off to buy a preserving pan if you are going to make jam. It's heavy and jam doesn't stick to it. You have to evaporate the water off the jam at a high temperature which is hard to do in an ordinary saucepan without burning it.


----------



## B1e2r3n4a5rd (22 Feb 2012)

*We never use ours>*

It is a wast of money and a wast of shelf space. You have to buy special shop mix and it tasts awfu. Dont wast your money. We never use ours.

Bread is the cheapest product you can purchase and there  is no vat. 
If you bake your own you are paying VAT on the product at the higt rate and also on the electricity.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Feb 2012)

B1e2r3n4a5rd said:


> It is a wast of money and a wast of shelf space. You have to buy special shop mix and it tasts awfu. Dont wast your money. We never use ours.
> 
> Bread is the cheapest product you can purchase and there  is no vat.
> If you bake your own you are paying VAT on the product at the higt rate and also on the electricity.



You do not have to buy a special shop mix. 
The ingredients to make bread in a breadmaker are exactly the same as if you make it yourself. 

Strong flour
Instant yeast
water
sugar ( optional)
salt (optional)

Given the price of the ingredients above, a loaf of homemade bread is far cheaper than shop bought, especially if you compare it to a proper loaf and not a cheap industrial sliced pan. 

You are correct that cheap nasty industrial sliced pan is one of the cheapest foods you can buy and its awful, you cant compare to freshly baked bread using quality ingredients.


----------



## newstemp (21 Oct 2015)

I now have a Lidl bread maker and am reaching the same conclusions. I have just tested Tesco Strong Flour, kneaded it only with the bread machine with water content on the high side (but still able to pull away from the container walls), gave it about 10+ hours to rise (and it certainly did, I had to divide the 800gr mix in two and left only half in the machine).

I did not use the last heated accelerated rising stages, stopping the machine immediately after the kneading stages were complete. The subsequent multi-hour rising was at low or room temperature.

I used half for a pizza, and it produced the blandest tasting dough I have tried so far. The dough was however had the best texture, stretching well. The most impressive pizza dough demonstrations that I have seen seem to rely on soft and fine flour (0 or 00 grade, the finests), plenty of mixing/kneading before and after rising, and plenty of time for rising/autolysis. I notice that Odlums Plain Flour has a protein (and therefore presumably gluten to a large extent) concentration of 10.8% (by weight) and Tesco Strong Flour has a value of 12.6%, which is not much more.

Can a longer rising time not compensate for the slightly lesser protein/gluten concentration of a soft flour ? Is strong flour primarily for those where time is money such as professional bakers?

I used the bake cycle in the machine for the other half, and it produced the lightest bread I have made so far (after 24+ hrs of rising). The bread was ok, however I will be trying other flours and water concentrations etc. I also plan to test something like vegan lard or suet.

The best tasting pizza dough I have tried so far used Odlums Cream Plain or Self-Raising Flour (I forget which) with 8+ hours rising time to allow for autolysis. Presumably long rising times also allow for small amounts of yeast.

Note both Odlums Cream Plain and Self-Raising flours contain the same three raising agents, though presumably in different concentration. Neither is listed as fortified with Calcium Carbonate (chalk), Iron, Niacin or Thiamin in the ingredients. Tesco's Strong Flour does not contain raising agents, however it does have these four post-WWII fortifiers.

I am making vegan "pizza" (vitza ?). Without the effect of cheese more reliance is placed on the base and tomato sauce. Cheese can partially cover a dull sauce or base. I prefer the sauce more concentrated, and a little pepper, vegetable stock (which contains pepper), garlic/granules, oil, and a small amount of sugar (to counter any bitterness) are some of the things that can be added to the sauce if desired. Green olives work very well as a strong topping, along with thinly sliced onion and bell peppers.

As for the machine, I would like an option to knead but not rise, and to pause before rising for as many hours as desired. The current solution is to time operations and stop or stop/pause/start manually. In fact ideally there would be the ability to program in any desired operation sequence/durations. Perhaps this option is available on a more expensive machine.

The machine is very simple, one motor, and one heating element. Probably a temperature sensor and a motor over current sensor are included, and of course some switches and the display. For those with moderate circuit and printed circuit board skills it would not be technically very difficult to replace the PCB/uC and program in the desired functions, a task however that can wait for now (& of course please do not attempt this if you do not consider yourself qualified to work with 240VAC circuits).



LouisCribben said:


> I got the lidl silvercrest model a year ago.
> ...
> 
> Someone said to use "strong bread flour".
> ...


----------

